# Drooping tail



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

My male Molly is looking pretty sick. He's the only one who's sick, starting with his top fin laying low and his tail fin never spreading. Gradually his tail ha been sinking down and he has some troubles swimming. He just recently began staying in a log all day. It also looks like he has a slightly thick slime coat.
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20
20 gallon,other fish are fine and I did some water changes as well.
I don't think it's tummy problems, I've been cutting down on the feeding. He doesn't ever look like he has a full belly which worries me. I hope it's not parasites..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeonFlux (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmmm, doesn't sound too good.. Any close-up pics of the molly? Can you post it here? Maybe if we can see what the molly looks like then we can identify the issue. Sorry to hear about your molly not doing well!


----------



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

Forgive me if you can't see it very well. It was very hard to capture him


----------

